# NEW FLATS BOAT BUILD



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Building a New Flats boat all Aluminium. Here some pics. What do you guys think?


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

That is one stout looking boat. Very nice. Does it have a tunnel?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks good. Man, that's alot of welding!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I just build a wooden boat but that looks a lot more complicated. You are an inspiration.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

No tunnel. Bottom pics on the way.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Wow! That's a great looking boat....like to see it when you're finished.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Doesn't really look like a flats boat.....


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Barrett said:


> Doesn't really look like a flats boat.....


x2

but looking good none the less.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Trying to get the bottom pics to upload. Next to my offshore boat it does.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice job! It should be a great bay boat, but I'm not sure about it being a flats boat. Curious what it will weigh fully rigged?


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Bottom Pics If you want to call it Bay boat instead of Flats boat that is ok, it will be nice and smooth and not a back buster like I see these guys riding in talking how shallow thier boat will run..


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice job! Keep the pics coming. Would love to learn what the specs are on this boat when its done.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

looks great. lets see some pics of the boat next to it.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It may not be a flats boat but it sure looks like a lifetime boat! Good job..


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Looks like a Stoner Skiff with a little V in the hull.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Update and pics on the build*

Floor is in, next centerconsole and baitwells. Here are some pics.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

great Job Bro.... keep on keepin on


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

*lafitte skif*

The high bow makes it look like a lafite skiff.
















The Lafitte Skiff is a widely used boat in the seafood industry in South Louisiana.It's shallow water design makes it the boat most frequently used for trawling for shrimp and crabbing in the coastal inland waters,bays,lakes and along the Gulf of Mexico beaches.

This boat is built for speed to rush the perishable shrimp and crabs to market but can also stay out longer when equipped with ice storage for the catch.It's versatility is well know throuhout the Gulf Coast.
It is also used for swamp tours,fishing charters and oil field seismic exploration just to show some of it's versatility. 
It is named after Lafitte,La. now known as the city of Jean Lafitte which was the home of Jean Lafitte the Pirate.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

What gauge aluminum did you use for the hull?


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

The bottom looks like an older Southshore with the V on the front going to a flattened rear with the sponsons. Ought to be heavy enough to ride well but get as shallow as that bow will go.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Hey Noah, I'm interested, what's a boat like that go for.....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> Hey Noah, I'm interested, what's a boat like that go for.....


 one million soft plastics...


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> What gauge aluminum did you use for the hull?


5086


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> Hey Noah, I'm interested, what's a boat like that go for.....


Never really added it up yet. Paying as we go. Maybe 14 to 15k so far. that includes the motor we already bought as well.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice boat!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

oceanwaves08 said:


> 5086


gauge? I believe that is the alloy....


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats gonna be sweet for sure!


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks great! Terrific fab skills. Has anybody heard from PG Fab and how his aluminum cat it performing?


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

Cool...that's a lot of work.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Very Nice work.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Great metal work. Judging by the boat being flipped back rightside that the bottom is done? I have a 20' alum. myself and it has a 3 degree pitch on the bottom. I run a 140 four stroke and power slides when turning too quickly even at half speed. It has runners on the bottom and I wish I had more to help bite when turning. Are you going to leave your boat slick on the bottom except for the main beam?


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> gauge? I believe that is the alloy....


if the bottom is the same as the pontoons and some of the other shots of the edge of the metal it looks like 10 ga.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

johnmyjohn said:


> Great metal work. Judging by the boat being flipped back rightside that the bottom is done? I have a 20' alum. myself and it has a 3 degree pitch on the bottom. I run a 140 four stroke and power slides when turning too quickly even at half speed. It has runners on the bottom and I wish I had more to help bite when turning. Are you going to leave your boat slick on the bottom except for the main beam?


Yes will have runners, no sliding for me. Will post pics after they are installed. My buddy has a Marshall and it slides bad as well. Nothing more crazier then making a turn and losing it.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Update almost done..*

Should be in the water in a couple of weeks.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow!!!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> Wow!!!


ditto. nice job.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

THAT IS FREAKIN SWEET.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Bad ash


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Good looking flat's boat.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy Shrimp!!!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow! Gave my croaker a woody


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

More PICS PLEASE. Beautiful build and would like to see it from all sides when you have a moment.

swifty


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome. let us know the total price once youre done.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> awesome. let us know the total price once youre done.


 Now that is a question I don't even ask myself. One of those pay-as-you-go deals. Good news no bank note.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

That is super nice! I would be so proud to be able to build something like that. Awesome!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Sorry 2Coolers I don't think we're supposed to do this.....BUT..... :redface:

Bump for more pictures... How do I track when this post gets updated?????

swifty


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

*She Floats*

Trailer now being built to custom fit the boat. Also having all seat cusions being made as well. Hope to give her a good run next weekend in Rockport.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Dang man, that looks nice!


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

I like the hull! But it's kinda humorous that you got a group of guys clamoring to see another guy's "Bottom"


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

elpistolero45 said:


> I like the hull! But it's kinda humorous that you got a group of guys clamoring to see another guy's "Bottom"


I'm sure a guy like you would be looking at that instead of the boat. Sure your not from Montrose? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice! Good to see it in the water! Congrats!


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Nice! Good to see it in the water! Congrats!


Thanks! It was a long hual for the guys who helped put this thing together.


----------



## texan52 (Sep 7, 2004)

Why did you put a light pole on the roof? J/K........ dang good looking boat, job well done.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice boat.


----------



## gigglez2025 (Jul 11, 2008)

that thing looks slick man!!! Keep us posted on how she runs.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Saw the boat being trailered down I-10 to 59 south. Really nice job.
Just asking....why did you put the fuel tank so far forward? Was it a balance issue?


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

No, size issue. Wanted big enough tank to run the land cut for a few days and not having to pack extra fuel cans. Also doubles as casting platform.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

That is nice piece of craftmanship!

What do you reckon it will weigh?


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

sweet boat......definably a looker


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Labor of love! Great looking boat,job well done .Lots of great craftsmanship in that boat.Thanks for sharing.
R.E.B.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome! You are very talented and keep up the good work!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Absolute beautiful boat!! Y'all fish Rockport area?? I would like too see it in person someday...

Great Job!!
swifty


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice craft...bet it fly's on the water too. :biggrin:


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

*aluminum boat*

That is one sweet job. My compliments to you. I have built a couple of aluminum scooters myself, and your job was much harder than mine. I know what it takes to do some of what you did. Your fit and finish is commendable. I am very impressed. If I ever see the boat in Baffin or Rockport, I'd love to look the boat over. You can look at my scooter too and have a good laugh!

Did you use 3/16" 5086 plate for the hull? I used 0.125 mostly, but did one scooter that had 3/16" on the bottom and sides. The hull weighed about 90# more, but the owner was happy with the extra strength.


----------

